# Wayra's OFAs are Back



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not posted in a while but just had to come in and brag on Wayra over her OFA's she passed with flying colors with.

Hips Excellent :happyboogie::happyboogie:
Elbows Normal
Cardiac Normal

this is our very first Excellent Hips, which we all know if very hard to get from OFA on a German Shepherd.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheers to you and Wayra


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!

Getting those Excellents is VERY special!!!

Lee


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That is really great news!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wonderful!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah congrats to you and wayra


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------

